# Caiman feeding video*



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

This is Sobek my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman I have recently started feeding her with toungs and trying to get her to get uses to me being around while she feeds. Well she has gradually bin getting better and more confident around me. Here she is coming in and out from under the decking in front of me and my Gf.

Sobeck eating Morio worms infront of me n kell | Facebook

Hope it works.

Seb


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hand feeding...

Hand feeding sobek a mouse  | Facebook


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome looking Caiman! Really like the look of the setup!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

awesome vids mate i so want one :devil:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Hand feeding...
> 
> Hand feeding sobek a mouse  | Facebook


love it, nice caiman, my friend had a caiman (spectacled) it never came out to feed in front of anyone. would only eat when none was there even if you stayed still for ages, he only ever see it eat when he set a camera up to watch it :lol2:. have you got a picture of the setup seems perfect for a young one like yours :notworthy::no1::notworthy:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> love it, nice caiman, my friend had a caiman (spectacled) it never came out to feed in front of anyone. would only eat when none was there even if you stayed still for ages, he only ever see it eat when he set a camera up to watch it :lol2:. have you got a picture of the setup seems perfect for a young one like yours :notworthy::no1::notworthy:


Hi thanks, yeah mine never fed infront of me but i just started buy hanging the food over the ledge of the decking so it couldn't see me then I've just gradually broung it further and further out each time and now it comes out soon as I've opened the tank to see if I've got food. It's a greedy little thing let me tell you. 

I will post more videos soon


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

*Quality tha mate*

How much was tha mate and how much was ur dwa licence


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Antonyw said:


> How much was tha mate and how much was ur dwa licence


Cheers, All in all mate ide say just short of £3000.

Oh and at least 18months researching


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Cheers, All in all mate ide say just short of £3000.
> 
> Oh and at least 18months researching


Yer it's sick tha do u need to have a massive area for when it grows older? And I know I was reading on ball pythons for about 5 months before I got mine 3 days ago or something. Deffo looking on one of them when am a lot more experienced like.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

catching Sobek after cleaning her set-up. love the sounds young crocodillians make :flrt:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=217933514956226&notif_t=video_comment


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Great videos mate, she takes that mouse like lighting!! Hoping after a few years research i can own one of these great creatures!


----------

